# January ride



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

One more:wink:


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Me and hubby finally went for a ride, well actually since the boys got new shoes this week hubby went riding once w/ our son and once w/ a friend so at least my horse got some exercise.But our ride today was good, no rain but it was chilly. I really miss riding as much as we did in the summer hehe. Love your pics looks pretty much like around here in the winter.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

ahh how much fun!! you are so lucky to have warm weather  looks like some pretty awesome trails!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I saddled up and went for a ride myself. It was ony 38* here, but blue skies and lots of sunshine to cure the cabin fever.

I rode on Antelope Island. This is an island in the middle of the Great Salt Lake. They have built a 7mile causeway so you can drive out to the island. It's nice place to ride in the winter. Because it's a sandy gravelly soil and the lake acts like a heat sink and melts off the snow quickly. So you never have very much snow on the island. Plus there are lots of animals to watch.









It's wide open country. Not a place you want to ride int he summer heat. But in the winter the open space allows the sun to beat on you.









The parking lot is pretty close to the lake shore and elevation. As you ride you climb up to higher elevations on the island. There is a first loop abut 8 miles in length and about 1/2 way around it, a second loop takes off. It adds another 7 miles. So you can do a 8 mile or a 15 mile ride with out having to back track.









My young colt was dying to roll everytime we crossed some soft snow. I had to keep an eye on him or he would drop with me in the saddle. I knew as soon as Itook the saddle off and allowed him. he would roll. He just hates getting all sweaty. With him soaking wet with snow, I curried him off and he looked pretty clean. But as soon as I got home he rolled in the mud again.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ya'll are so lucky. I have to stay in town this weekend (I call my days off the weekend even if they are in the middle of the week) and cannot get to my horses. I miss them terribly. I have not rode since the 16th of this month and I am going crazy.


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Painted Horse...cool pics! Your guy looks so cute rolling.When hubby and friend were riding by the river in the sand my Butler tried to roll w/ our friend in the saddle. Poor guy saw his buddy being walked and maybe forgot he had someone on his back still haha, Jose thought the horse was sinking in the sand at first then escaped right before he rolled onto him.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, such beautiful land, Vida! :O I'm shocked, lol.  So gorgeous & peaceful!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

70 degrees? Wow I'm jealous! Can you please send some of that warm weather over to Ohio? We haven't reached 40 degrees since sometime in Autumn lol ;-)

but WOOHOO the high today is going to be 38!! That's warm enough to wanna trail ride in over here! Except what do I do with those 2 ft of snow on the ground? :-/ hmmmmm...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Painted that youngster rolling looks like Vida when I got her home. I didn't get 3 steps from the trailer after we got unloaded and she dropped and rolled. She was in the sand of the round pen though instead of snow :lol:


----------

